#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco RV042 ( 2 LINKS INTERNET) problemas com nat

## daniellannes

Boa noite galera, estou com problemas para fazer nat em um cisco rv42, tenho o seguinte cenário:

WAN 1 - IP PUBLICO GVT FUNCIONANDO
WAN 2 ( NOME DA PORTA DMZ) - IP PUBLICO

Até ai tudo bem consigo conectar as 2 wan e navegar, porém quando troco para navegar primariamente pela wan 2, todo tráfego de entrada para wan 1 não é encaminhado, porém no 2 funciona, ai quando volto a sair pelo link 1, volta normalmente.

----------


## alextaws

Acompanhando.

Aos administradores, se puderem me informar como acompanhar um tópico sem ter que comentar nada, agradeço

----------


## alextaws

obrigado, desculpa . passei despercebido por essa. rsrs

----------


## Aldrith

Eu estava com um problema de lentidão e até travamento dos Links WAN1 e WAN2/DNZ no meu caso eu estava tentando usar como balance, mas se funcionasse como Link Backup eu já estava feliz, já estava colocando fora a porcaria pois parecia problema de hardware.
Foi quando eu FIZ um downgrade para a penúltima versão disponível no site da CISCO. 
A que deu certo foi a versão --- v4.0.0.07 as outra mais recentes realmente detonavam o equipamento com um comportamento muito estranho.

https://software.cisco.com/download/...elease=4.0.0.7

Meu Link principal é de 50Mb da GVT/VIVO o link secundário é 60Mb Virtua em bridge e está navegando agora super bem com os dois em balance, claro que vc tem que fazer as regras de HTTPS para o link mais confiável assim não terá problemas com sites de compra e bancos.

----------

